# Downhill von 0 auf 100 anfangen ?



## LuneAttick (5. Oktober 2013)

Guten morgen liebe MTB-Jünger,

Vorwort: Es wäre wirklich nett wenn sich jemand der sich mit Downhillen auskennt mir wirklich ehrlich Antwortet, da das dann sozusagen davon abhängt 2000 und mehr Euronen zu verschwenden, oder halt nicht... )


Ich bin 15, 185 und wiege so 98kg ( Ja ich weiß ich bin zu dick für den Dh Sport aber das würde ich vor dem "Anfang" auf jedenfall strikt Wegpedalieren. ) fahre ein billiges CC Hardtail ( -das im Moment zwar Schrott ist aber ich kauf mich bald neu ein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10995681#post10995681 ) und will seit Anfang 2013 nicht von dem Gedanken loskommen, das Downhillen anzufangen.

Der Crash den ich hatte war im Grunde mein erster Testlauf mich ein bisschen auf den Würzburger Trails zu hause zu fühlen ( Es war der an der höhe der Main Post ( Heuchelhof auf der ersten Haltestelle von unten ) bei dem man sich anfangs nur links hält... Vielleicht ist ja zufällig jemand aus der nähe von Würzburg ?  ). Allerdings bin ich falsch abgebogen, auf eine ( für mich ) zu steile Abfahrt gekommen und mit 3, irgendwas Bar auf den Schlappen hat Bremsen genauso wenig geholfen wie lenken.

Nun habe ich eine Verletzung am linken bein und darf noch bestimmt 1-2 Wochen vor mich Herhumpeln ( Bluterguss am Bein, so dick wie eine Faust...  ). Aber ich würde gern wieder aufs Bike steigen und mit meinem CC etwas üben, um zu sehen ob das Downhillen wirklich etwas sein könnte, denn allein der Gedanke daran lässt mich herumfiebern, wie die ganzen Pros die Trails, Drops und Gaps runterflutschen wie die Goldfische in der Toilette. 

Nun zu meinem Problem... Ich hab seit dem Crash eine Scheißangst (  ) vor dünnen Singletrails und leicht steilen Abfahrten, einen Kumpanen zum üben hab ich ja nichtmal im entferntesten ( Bei dem Unfall war ich alleine und total aufgeschmissen, habs zum Glück zurück zur Basis geschafft. ).

Nun, habt ihr Erfahrungen damit, ob und wie man so eine Angst überwinden kann ohne sich in eine ähnliche Situation zu begeben und / oder überhaupt einen Weg wie ich herausfinden kann, ob ich mich mit einem DHler gut fühlen würde, ohne mich an ( für ein HT ) härtere Abfahrten heranzuwagen ?

Ich weiß ich rede ziemlich wirr, aber das ist leider einfach nicht meine Stärke, doch vielleicht ist jemand mitgekommen und kann mir Tipps geben, wie, wie schnell und ob ich mich wenn mein Rad wieder läuft, an unbefestigtes Gelände wagen kann, denn ich bin einfach nur ratlos.

Sorry für das wirre gelabere und die ähm... ausgedehnte Fassung, ich hab mein bestes getan es verständlich zu widerlegen, wie meine Situation ausschaut !

Lg, Manu


----------



## Toolkid (5. Oktober 2013)

hast du schon mal ein Fahrtechniktraining mitgemacht? 

Für mich klingt dein Wunsch nach zu DH fahren nach: "Ich habe Höhenangst und will Freeclimben."
Fang mit einfachen Abfahrten an und steigere dich langsam.

Wenn du niemanden hast, der dich anleiten und mit dem du fahren kannst (sollte sich finden lassen), mach Fahrtechniktrainings mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (5. Oktober 2013)

Protektoren können dir auch etwas von der Angst nehmen. Mag auf Singletrails zwar vielleicht etwas übertrieben aussehen, aber solange es hilft, warum nicht.
Ein Fahrtechniktraing (bzw. dann gleich mehrere, wenn du wirklich DH fahren willst) ist aber auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi Manu,

erstmal gute Besserung â¦

Mein Tipp wÃ¤re: "Mach Dir keinen Stress" (versuche es zumindest)

Heile Dein Bein erstmal komplett aus, mach Dein CC-Bike wieder in Ordnung und schwing Dich einfach wieder in den Sattel. ZunÃ¤chst auf Wegen auf denen Du Dich wohlfÃ¼hlst und dann nach und nach wieder auf Trials wo Dir etwas flau im Magen wird. 

Der Tipp mit dem Fahrtechniktraining ist auf jeden Fall auch gut, so bekommst Du wieder Selbstvertrauen und Du weisst das Du auch die schwierigeren Stellen meistern kannst.

Auch gut ist es mit jemandem unterwegs zu sein. Zum einen ist man "abgelenkt" und denkt nicht immer an seine Angst. Zum andern ist man etwas entspannter da man weiss, dass jemand da ist wenn was passieren sollte. Also such Dir jemanden mit dem Du ab und an fahren kannst, macht die Sache auch wieder einfacher.

â¦ und nochmals, mach Dir keinen Stress! 
Wenn Du aufs Bike gehst, denke nicht Immer dran was Du gerne fahren wÃ¼rdest sondern konzentriere Dich auf das was Du gerade machst, dann klappt der Rest auch irgendwann.


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Oktober 2013)

Dir kann Fahrtechniktrainig helfen.
Es gibt Videos wo die Grundlagen erklärt werden:
http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/
Ggf. ein gutes Buch zu dem Thema:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mountainbike-Alles-was-wissen-musst/dp/386883155X/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380962521&sr=1-4"]Mountainbike: Alles, was du wissen musst: Amazon.de: Brian Lopes, Lee McCormack: Bücher[/ame]


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. Oktober 2013)

Klingt definitiv nach Fahrtechnikseminar.
Mir wurden viele Ängste und Unsicherheiten durch 2 Kurse abgenommen.
Bin auch mit einem langjährigen Fahrtechnikleiter befreundet, also Schaden kann ein Kurs nicht.
Punkt 1: Kein Stress machen, unter Stress passieren die meisten Fehler.
Punkt 2: Auch einfach mal nein sagen. Wenn du mehrfach vor einer schwierigen Abfahrt stehst und du dir unsicher bist, nehme lieber den Chickenway. Ich nehme mir lieber einen ganzen Tag für ein Trail, um schwierige Sektionen zu meistern, anstatt sofort mit Gewalt das Ziel zu erreichen.
....also locker bleiben


----------



## Rick-Shafara (5. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem "keinen Stress" halte ich für sehr wichtig. Das ganze soll Spass machen - klar, wenn man nicht vorwärts kommt macht es keinen Spass - aber man kann als nicht-Profi seine Grenzen langsam immer weiter weg schieben. 
Konzentrier dich und hab keine Angst. Vernunft ist dabei jedoch wichtig. Du musst niemandem etwas beweisen, wenn du also zweifel hast lass die Abfahrt, den Sprung oder was auch immer. 
Wenn wir unterwegs sind heißt es immer "Alles kann - Nichts muss" und wenn einer als letzter unten ist, ist er eben als letzter unten. Stürze gehören dazu und richtig Fallen muss gelernt sein.
Mach ein Fahrtechnikseminar wenn du willst. Oder überzeuge einen Kollegen mal mit in den Bikepark zu kommen, leih dir ein Bike und Schutzkleidung und probiere es auf den leichteren Strecken mal aus, so dass du dich gefordert aber nicht überfordert fühlst. 
Auf teufelkommraus jetzt einen Downhillhobel kaufen wäre vielleicht nicht das, was ich machen würde.

MfG


----------



## LuneAttick (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antworten 

Ich schätze überall ist Wahrheit dabei und ich sollte mich sobald ich wieder fit bin einfach mal auf mein Rad schwingen und vllt. erstmal ein paar Touren durch den Flachen Wald machen, bevor ich mich direkt wieder auf irgendeine Art abfahrt einlasse...

Nochmals Danke hätte nicht mit solchen netten Antworten gerechnet 

Jetzt muss ich ja nur noch das Radl wieder in Schwung bringen und jemand zum fahren finden...

Weiß wer, wo man Leute findet die ähnlich wenig betucht sind wie einer und halt im Umkreis von 20 km wohnen ?


----------



## NorwegianWood (5. Oktober 2013)

Du bist 15, hast also noch alle Zeit der Welt dich zu orientieren und an den DH-Sport heranzutasten..nur nichts überstürzen, werde erst mal wieder gesund und vor allem, habe Spaß beim fahren!

Die Pros, die heute härtestes Terrain herunterflutschen wie Goldfische in der Toilette, haben auch mal klein angefangen. Sie mussten sicherlich auch erst durch den ein oder anderen crash lernen, dass es Grenzen gibt, die man nicht von heute auf morgen beliebig pushen kann..also habe nicht den Anspruch von 0 auf 100 durchzustarten..

Noch etwas: Falls Du damit anfängst dich Richtung DH zu orientieren und alleine unterwegs bist, gib vorher jemand Bescheid oder nimm ein Handy mit..man sollte gerade als Anfänger immer ein backup haben falls doch mal etwas passiert..schließlich wollen wir alle Radfahren und nicht an irgendeinem Baum vergammeln


----------



## InoX (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde dir raten mit deinem CC-HT Touren zu machen und erstmal ein wenig fitter zu werden. Auf dem HT wirst du auch am besten die Fahrtechnik lernen und wenn du mit jemandem gemeinsam fährst macht das ganze auch viel mehr Spaß. Man kann sich dann auch mal eine nette kleine Abfahrt raussuchen und dann testet man die so lange bis man die fehlerfrei schafft. Das kann in einer Gruppe Spaß machen und man lernt auch andere Linien zu fahren die man ohne die anderen nicht gesehen hätte. 

Früher hatte ich auch vor Sachen Angst die ich heute absolut sicher runter baller. Ich Fahre auch mit einem Race-Hardtail und eigentlich nur XC aber ich nehme ziemlich viel mit wenns gut aussieht.

Wie die anderen schon sagten: mach dir keinen Stress, geh fahren, such dir Mitfahrer (vielleicht über den Lokalbereich) und habe Spaß. Die Technik, Kondition und Gewichtsverlust kommen dann sicherlich auch ohne dass du es bewusst merkst.


----------



## LuneAttick (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die netten Zusprüche !

Heute kam ein Kumpel zu mir und obwohl ich nicht laufen kann, kann ich wenigstens noch rollen  Das Biken ist eigentlich meine Leidenschaft und ich nehme selbst für kürzeste Wege mein Bike, egal ob es 2 Straßen sind oder 10km... Nun er kam zu mir und naja wir haben halt abgehangen, und er hat sich das DH Rad von seinem Vater ausgeborgt, weil sein Steinaltes Ghost langsam den Geist aufgibt. Ist ein Bergamont Straitline 8.3 mit leichten Tuning, also Deemax Laufräder, leichter Rollenden Reifen und ne Fox 40 mit Vivid Stahldämpfer und solche schmöken Sachen.

 Das kam mir gerade recht denn ich durfte mal fahren und bin mal ein paar Kleinere Berge ( Gute Trails gibts leider erst so in Richtung Würzburg... ) Es hat Spaß gemacht und die Sitzposition, die ja leicht nach vorne geneigt ist hat mir richtig gut gefallen ! Nun würde ich gern Wissen wie ich herausfinden kann, ob mir ein DH Bike im Trail liegt, wenn ich ja keins habe...

Denn das Fahren mit 'nem Fully ist ganz anders als mit nem HT, wie kann ich mich also schon im Vorraus an ein Fully "herantasten" ? Außerdem möchte ich mir Trotz des Unfalls einen DHler holen ( Wird wohl ein gebrauchtes werden einfach des Geldes wegen! ), denn mit meinem HT liebe ich es auch durch den Wald zu brausen, das einzigste wovor ich etwas Schiss habe ist einfach eine zu Steile abfahrt und wenn ich einen Singletrail erwische bei dem die Bäume so stehen, dass du mit etwas Glück hängen bleibst... den rest kennt ihr ja ! Also weiß das jemand ? Den Dad von meinem Kumpel hab ich schon gefragt, aber ihm is das Ding zu Wertvoll und das sollte nur eine einmalige Sache gewesen sein, weil ja das alte Bike vom Kumpel Montag wieder abzuholen sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (6. Oktober 2013)

Hilft wohl nur Probefahren.
Manche Parks bieten Leihräder an. Hinfahren, draufsetzen, ausprobieren.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (6. Oktober 2013)

Was Du da schreibst klingt für mich wie:..... 

Ich kann GoKart Fahren und will sofort in die Formel 1 

DH ist einer der extremsten Formen im Bikesegment. Da brauchst Du:

- Top Fahrtechnik - die Du nicht hast
- Ne kranke Birne - kann ich nicht beurteilen
- und eine natürliche "Angst ist was zum überwinden und kein Stop Signal" Einstellung
- vor allem musst Du Dir bewusst sein, dass Du IMMER mit Verletzungen und den darauf folgenden Genessungspausen leben musst. Zumindest im Wettbewerb.

Wenn Du die Sache wirklich engagiert angehen willst, kann ich Dir nur eine komplette Schutzausrüstung empfehlen incl. Neckbrace und Oberkörper Jacket.

Und natürlich erst mal üben üben üben. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. Oktober 2013)

Mein Tipp, um Verletzungen vorzubeugen, ist Krafttraining.
Je stärke die Muskulatur, umso geringer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Bruches.

Es hilft einem auch bei der Radbeherrschung, weil ein echtes DH- Bike ist nicht gerade leicht und bei Sprüngen, engen Kurven ist es schon wichtig, dass du das Bike beherrscht und nicht umgekehrt.

Das wars mal allgemein.

Für dich wäre es am besten du kaufst dir ein Fully mit um die 160 mm Federweg, ordentlichen Scheibenbremsen, vorne min Ø180 mm hinten Ø160 od. 180 mm.
Damit kannst du dich mal langsam heran tasten und wenn du feststellst, dass es nix für dich ist, hast du immer noch ein Enduro mit dem du auch normal fahren kannst.

Gleich in DH- Bike hat halt den großen Nachteil, dass es zum Bergauffahren nur bedingt geeignet ist und auch deutlich mehr kostet.

Dein CC Rad würde ich nur mehr zum für die Straße nehmen, im Gelände hat das nicht viel verloren, zumindest nicht da wo du fahren willst.


----------



## LuneAttick (6. Oktober 2013)

Ja ihr habt beide recht,

wär vielleicht besser ein Enduro zu holen und dann in ein paar Jahren zu schaun ob was härteres doch was für mich ist...

Mit der Schutzausrüsting ist mir schon klar, Neckbrace würde ich mir erstmal nicht zulegen, weil mir die Dinger zu schwer sind aber Fullface und Protektoren würde ich mir auf jeden holen !

Das mit den Muskeln, ich könnte ja mal ins Fitnesscenter gehen


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Oktober 2013)

Ein reines DH bike würde ich mir nur kaufen, wenn ich auch die Möglichkeit habe auf DH Strecken damit zu fahren.
Also entweder Bikepark oder wenigstens eine gute lokale Strecke.

In der Regel reicht aber für lokale Strecken auch ein Radl mit 160 mm FW.
Damit bist Du deutlich flexibler und kannst auch problemlos zu den Spots radeln.
Mit einem DHradl kannst Du nicht wirklich im Sitzen radln. Das werden Dich Deine Knie büßen lassen.

Also lieber nach etwas wie Nukeproof Mega AM, Specialized SXtrail usw. umgucken.

War letzes Jahr in Frammersbach auf einem Rennen. Liegt in der Nähe von Würzburg. Kurze aber feine Strecke. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wird dort ein permanenter Lift gebaut.
Vielleicht können Dich Deine Eltern da ab und an mal hinfahren, oder Du nimmst den Zug. Dann würde ich mich mit dem dortigen Radlverein mal in Verbindung setzen.

Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast, nach Frammersbach, oder in einen anderen Bikepark zu kommen, dann spar Dir das Fahrtechniktraining und kauf Dir lieber anständige Reifen oder ... für das Geld.

Zum DH fahren bringt Dir ein Fahrtechniktraining nicht wirklich was. Kenne zumindest keinen DHler in meinem Bekanntenkreis der je eins genossen hat. Gerade in Deinem Alter lernst Du deutlich schneller und mehr, wenn Du mal mit Gleichgesinnten auf den lokalen Strecken unterwegs bist.
Und dann halt üben, zugucken, üben, üben ...

edit:
die nötigen Musklen und Fettabbau bekommst durchs radln.
Lieber mal zu Haus Rasen mähen und dafür in den nächsten Bikepark fahren lassen.

Downhill fahren ist auch nur Übungssache wie jeder andere Sport. Fahre nun seit über 10 Jahren und hatte erst eine schwere Verletzung. Prellungen usw. bleiben natürlich nich aus, aber sind auch halb so wild. Du darfs halt nicht denken, dass Du nach einem Jahr Rennen fahren kannst, oder im Bikepark jede Strecke sauber runter kommt.
Guck Dich auch mal um, ob es paar Dirt Hügel in Deiner Umgebung gibt. Dirt Räder sind günstig und ist nen gutes Training.


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde trotzdem unabhängig vom Biken trainieren.
Bis die Rückenmuskulatur stark genug ist, kann es schin zu Schäden der Bandscheiben kommen.
Speziell, wenn man vorher keinen Sport gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (6. Oktober 2013)

Werde erst mal wieder Gesund/Fit ...Sammle mit deinem HT noch ein paar km ,für diie Grund Kondi ..Was sinn machen würde in deinem Fall ,nimm an nem DH Anfängerkurs teil ,so kannst du erst mal raus finden ,ob es wirklich etwas für dich ist ,bevor du dir ein DH bIke kaufst .. evt noch ein paar Aufbau Kurse hinter her und dann biste auf den guten weg .....


----------



## mikekc22 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi, habe eine Frage, die auch das Thema betrifft. Bin noch Anfänger bzw. war schon 2x im Bikepark wo ich 200mm "Sofas"  gefahren bin. Soll ich mir als Anfänger eher ein Freeridehardtail aus meinem 4X Bike aufbauen oder direkt einen Downhiller kaufen?


----------



## Baxter75 (6. Oktober 2013)

Was willste den mit nem HT im Bikepark ????  Bei deinem Besuch im Park,wird dir sicherlich aufgefallen sein,das einige nen Freerider oder wie du so schon sagst nen 200mm Sofa haben ... nen HT macht im park absolut kein sind


----------



## LuneAttick (6. Oktober 2013)

Weiß jemand, wo ich einen DH Anfängekurs im Landkreis Würzburg / Main Spessart finden kann ?


----------



## Baxter75 (6. Oktober 2013)

LuneAttick schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo ich einen DH Anfängekurs im Landkreis Würzburg / Main Spessart finden kann ?



Bikepark Beerfelden ,wäre ca 100 km entfernt von dir 
http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/


----------



## --- (6. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Was willste den mit nem HT im Bikepark ????  Bei deinem Besuch im Park,wird dir sicherlich aufgefallen sein,das einige nen Freerider oder wie du so schon sagst nen 200mm Sofa haben ... nen HT macht im park absolut kein sind




Ja, deswegen haben 90% der Leute im BP auch eine außergewöhnlich schlechte Fahrtechnik. 
Mit einem DH-Bike kann man eben über sogut wie alles einfach drüberrumpeln ohne das etwas passiert. 200mm Federweg verzeiht eben auch grobe Fehler.

Wenn man wirklich fahren lernen will dann nimmt man ein HT. Wenn man mit einem HT auf einer DH/FR-Piste fährt kann man sich eben keine Fehler erlauben. Man braucht eine absolut saubere Fahrtechnik. Das man das Erlernte später dann auch auf dem Fully gebrauchen kann ist wohl klar.


----------



## Baxter75 (6. Oktober 2013)

--- schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen haben 90% der Leute im BP auch eine außergewöhnlich schlechte Fahrtechnik.
> Mit einem DH-Bike kann man eben über sogut wie alles einfach drüberrumpeln ohne das etwas passiert. 200mm Federweg verzeiht eben auch grobe Fehler.
> 
> Wenn man wirklich fahren lernen will dann nimmt man ein HT. Wenn man mit einem HT auf einer DH/FR-Piste fährt kann man sich eben keine Fehler erlauben. Man braucht eine absolut saubere Fahrtechnik. Das man das Erlernte später dann auch auf dem Fully gebrauchen kann ist wohl klar.



scheinst dich wohl für den Fahrer schlecht hin zuhalten ,der Fahrstil mit nem HT is nen komplett anderer als mit nem DH ..die Technik die man beim DH brauch ,sollte man sich auch mit nem DH BIke an eignen ...
mal davon abgesehn ,das es für die Gelenke schonender is mit nem DH/Fully ....
 dann machen ja die ganzen Bikeparks es falsch ,wenn sie DH Kurse geben und nen DH BIke zum Einsatz kommt 

Wenn man mit nem HT was lernen soll,dann bitte auf Hometrails ,Single Trails im Wald ,aber nich auf ner DH wo das Tempo einfach hoher ist


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Oktober 2013)

Der Threadersteller sprach von einem 500 Euro HT!!!

Es ist relativ klar, dass das Ding nach X Abfahrten spätestens auseinander fällt.
Hatte auch ein 500 Euro HT und mir wurde beim Verkauf bereits gesagt, ich solle es nich zu ruppig angehen.
Für Waldautobahnen ne ausreichende Sache, mehr aber auch nicht!

Dass es auch hardtails mit guter ausstattung und abwärtsgeometrie gibt, womit manche schneller als mitm Downhiller sind, wird wohl niemand bestreiten, so ein Bike war hier aber wohl nicht gemeint.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:
Ich würde keinen Downhiller kaufen, weil du dafür schon regelmässig Bikeparks besuchen solltest oder eine entsprechend fordernde Strecke vor der Haustür haben solltest.
Normalerweise kannst mit 150-180mm Federweg vorne und hinten alles bequem abfahren, was auch jeder mitm Downhiller kann. Die Frage ist nur, wie du dich dabei anstellst.

Und da musst du halt Erfahrung sammeln und schauen was dir passt.

Abgesehen davon ist der Begriff "Downhill" auch Auslegungssache.
Wenn mich jemand fragt würde ich auch sagen dass ich mehr oder weniger Downhill fahre, auch weil ich mich entsprechend kleide zu meiner Sicherheit (protektoren, ff helm etc.)

Ich springe aber keine 10m Rampen oder sonstige Späße, was andere vielleicht zu "Downhill" dazuzählen würden.

Also fahr einfach so wie es dir spass macht und taste dich ran.


----------



## mpirklbauer (7. Oktober 2013)

Downhill ist ja grundsätzlich alles was bergab geht.

Ich denke es geht hier aber um reines Downhill, wo man mit dem Lift rauf fährt und das Rad dann runter prügelt.
Also auch große, weite Sprünge.
Hierfür ist ein HT absolut ungeeignet, weil man sich damit nur die Gelenke, Wirbelsäule, usw. .. kaputt macht, wenn man keinen Ausgleichssport dazu macht.


----------



## bersch-app (7. Oktober 2013)

LuneAttick schrieb:


> Nun zu meinem Problem... Ich hab seit dem Crash eine Scheißangst (  ) vor dünnen Singletrails und leicht steilen Abfahrten, einen Kumpanen zum üben hab ich ja nichtmal im entferntesten ( Bei dem Unfall war ich alleine und total aufgeschmissen, habs zum Glück zurück zur Basis geschafft. ).
> 
> Nun, habt ihr Erfahrungen damit, ob und wie man so eine Angst überwinden kann ohne sich in eine ähnliche Situation zu begeben und / oder überhaupt einen Weg wie ich herausfinden kann, ob ich mich mit einem DHler gut fühlen würde, ohne mich an ( für ein HT ) härtere Abfahrten heranzuwagen ?




Mal unabhängig vom DH, der erste Schritt wäre für mich die Angst zu überwinden. Das kannst du sehr wohl mit deinem jetztigen bike machen. Jemandem Bescheid sagen wo man sich rumtreibt und Handy mitnehmen wurde ja schon geschrieben. Optimal wäre natürlich ein Kumpel der mitfährt.
 Es geht aber auch ohne. Wenn du auf langen Singletrails Angst hast, fahr nicht gleich den ganzen Trail, das gibt nur Dauerstress und ist nicht gerade lernförderlich. Nehm dir kurze Abschnitte vor, quasi "Schlüsselstellen" und fahr die immer wieder ab, bis du die einigermaßen im Griff hast. Dabei gilt wie im Allgemeinen beim Lernen der Grundsatz: "Vom leichten zum schweren." Das gleiche gilt für steile Abfahrten. Suche dir für den anfang kurze und mäßig steile Strecken aus, die du immer wieder abfährst. Das sollte dir helfen in relativ kurzer Zeit recht sicher zu werden, um dann auch längere Strecken entspannter anzugehen. 

PS: Ich weiss nicht was ihr alle habt, vom DH ist er doch noch ne ganze Ecke entfernt. Ihm direkt wieder Angst zu machen, was alles passieren kann und welche Voraussetzungen man erfüllen sollte um im Bikepark zu glänzen, nutzt ihm im Augenblick wenig. Meine Meinung jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (7. Oktober 2013)

--- schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen haben 90% der Leute im BP auch eine außergewöhnlich schlechte Fahrtechnik.
> Mit einem DH-Bike kann man eben über sogut wie alles einfach drüberrumpeln ohne das etwas passiert. 200mm Federweg verzeiht eben auch grobe Fehler.
> 
> Wenn man wirklich fahren lernen will dann nimmt man ein HT. Wenn man mit einem HT auf einer DH/FR-Piste fährt kann man sich eben keine Fehler erlauben. Man braucht eine absolut saubere Fahrtechnik. Das man das Erlernte später dann auch auf dem Fully gebrauchen kann ist wohl klar.



Deshalb startet man beim MX Fahren auch mit dem Mofa am Anfang 

Hardtail Fahrtechnik bringt einem nicht wirklich viel zum richtigen DH fahren. Man fährt komplett andere Linien usw.

Man startet ja auch nicht mit einem Schlitten wenn man Skifahren lernen will.

Würde mir auch das Geld eines Fahrtechnikkurses sparen. Lieber öfters fürs Geld fahren gehn und Kumpels finden.


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Oktober 2013)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Würde mir auch das Geld eines Fahrtechnikkurses sparen. Lieber öfters fürs Geld fahren gehn und Kumpels finden.




Wenn er absolut kein plan vom DH fahrn hat bzw Neuling is ,macht nen Fahrtechnik Kurs schon sinn ..So lernt er es gleich richtig


----------



## dertutnix (7. Oktober 2013)

bersch-app schrieb:


> PS: Ich weiss nicht was ihr alle habt, vom DH ist er doch noch ne ganze Ecke entfernt...


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wenn er absolut kein plan vom DH fahrn hat bzw Neuling is ,macht nen Fahrtechnik Kurs schon sinn ..So lernt er es gleich richtig




Finde ich nicht.
Seinen Abmessungen (zittat"Ja, ich weiß, ich bin zu dick) nach, sollte er mal körperlich fitter werden, abnehmen+ Muskelstärkung und an der Radbeherrschung arbeiten.

Leichtes Gelände, mit nicht zu steilen Abfahrten und sich hoch tasten.
Wie schon erwähnt.

Das ganze nicht mit seinem alten Lapiere, sondern einem Enduro.
Ich würde mich mit dem Ding nicht uns Gelände wagen.

Ein neues HT macht wohl wenig Sinn und ein DH- Rad, ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn er wirklich DH fährt.

Ich finde es wichtig erst einmal mit normalen bis mittelschweren Strecken super zu recht zu kommen, ohne sich zu verletzten.

Dann kann man immer noch ins extreme gehen.


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Oktober 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.
> Seinen Abmessungen (zittat"Ja, ich weiß, ich bin zu dick) nach, sollte er mal körperlich fitter werden, abnehmen+ Muskelstärkung und an der Radbeherrschung arbeiten.
> 
> Leichtes Gelände, mit nicht zu steilen Abfahrten und sich hoch tasten.
> ...



Ne gewisse grund kondi sollte schon vorhanden sein ,das is klar ... aber es geht ja hier nich nur ums fitter werden ,sondern auch ums DH fahren,was er vor hat  und das kann man meiner Meinung nach auch von Anfang an fahren bzw lernen in seinem Fall,da es nich nur extreme DH strecken gibt und von daher wäre nen Kurs nich schlecht 
...aber es gibt ja nich nur DH Kurse ,son Enduro Kurs würde ihm sicherlich auch schon recht gut weiter bringen,um nen richtiges fahrgefühl zu kriegen und das ihm die Ängste ...genommen werden  dann wäre der schritt zum DH fahren nich mehr ganz so groß....


----------



## mahlefiz (15. Oktober 2013)

...mir hat es bei steilen abfahrtenb geholfen, wenn diese erst einmal recht kurz waren, einen guten auslauf hatten und ich nicht direkt auf kantige felsen geknallt wäre.

solche trails würde ich suchen. ich würde unbedingt zu zweit fahren, dass motiviert und sichert ab. 

außerdem kann ich einen fahrtechnikkurs nur empfehlen...hat mir auch einiges gebracht...vor allem sicherheit.

nuja und dann halt ein radl besorgen, welches dich zum trail bringt...denn auch der ausflug an sich macht schon viel spass


----------



## 1210 (15. Oktober 2013)

klar bringt singletrail bolzen mit einem hardtail was für die technik beim dh!

ein dhler verzeiht (wie oben gesagt) mehr fahrfehler, ist viel easyer zu fahren
wichtig beim dh ist das aktive fahren, also gewichtverlagerung, körperhaltung.
die grundtechnik kannst du locker auf waldwegen usw. lernen.
such der nen kleinen, natürlichen kicker(zb.erdhügel +anschliesender mulde) und versuche mal aktiv abzuspringen (bunnyhop like) oder den kicker zu drücken ( mit armen u.beinen wegzufedern) 
und dich an steilere abfahrten zu gewöhnen, fahr einfach ein paar treppen runter oder such dir einen erdhügel da kannst dir nicht viel wehtun und lernst aber viel!
du bist (noch) in einem idealem alter um sowas zu lernen.
die fahrtechnik die du dir jetzt aneignest, wirst du dein leben lang nicht mehr verlernen zu nem reinen dhler würd ich dir nicht raten wenn du auch ein bisschen rauftreten willst. -geradeaus, bergauf unfahrbar

kona stinky kann ich empfehlen, eine spass maschine für bikepark und herbes gelände in 1-2monaten verkauf ich eins günstig, bei interesse meld dich einfach per pm. mfg


----------



## Sch4f (10. November 2013)

> Wenn man wirklich fahren lernen will dann nimmt man ein HT. Wenn man mit einem HT auf einer DH/FR-Piste fährt kann man sich eben keine Fehler erlauben. Man braucht eine absolut saubere Fahrtechnik. Das man das Erlernte später dann auch auf dem Fully gebrauchen kann ist wohl klar.



Also ich wunder mich das ich das immer wieder höre, ich habe ein 29 HT und bin damit Wurzeltrails gefahren und ich muss gestehen dass ich da nicht wirklich kontrolle über mein bike hatte. Die Schläge abfangen und das ausgleichen kosten sehr viel aufmerksamkeit.... und dann legts einen doch.. 

Ich gehe da jetzt auch anders ran... Protektor an; Fully aufsitzen; und üben....

Das Protektorhemd gibt einem echt ein gutes gefühl von Sicherheit..


----------



## --- (12. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Also ich wunder mich das ich das immer wieder höre, ich habe ein 29 HT und bin damit Wurzeltrails gefahren und ich muss gestehen dass ich da nicht wirklich kontrolle über mein bike hatte. Die Schläge abfangen und das ausgleichen kosten sehr viel aufmerksamkeit.... und dann legts einen doch..
> 
> Ich gehe da jetzt auch anders ran... Protektor an; Fully aufsitzen; und üben....
> 
> Das Protektorhemd gibt einem echt ein gutes gefühl von Sicherheit..



Und was willst du jetzt damit sagen in Bezug auf das Zitierte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1986 (19. November 2013)

Also das mit dem HT find ich jetzt auch nicht so passend. Wenn du DH fahren willst kauf dir nen DHler. Das macht natürlich nur sinn wenn du nen Bikepark in der nähe hast. Mit nem DH Bike fährst du keine 10m Bergauf der is einfach zum runterfahren gemacht.

Klar lernt man mit nem HT auch Technik aber beim DH fahren ist das dann doch wieder ein bisschen anders. Wenn du nur selten in nen Bikepark kommst dann würde ich ein Enduro empfehlen da kann man dann auch mal den Berg rauf treten. Ganz wichtig ist natürlich ne gute Schutzausrüstung. Das gibt Sicherheit und nimmt die Angst. Vor allem am Anfang schmeisst es einen doch des öfteren. Mit ner gute Ausrüstung stehst dann wieder auf als wäre nix passiert. Und Stopf dir alles was geht aus. Gibt ja immer die Leute die im Bikepark nur mit Fullface und Neck brace  fahren und wenn sie dann liegen gibts tränen . 

Am besten Knieschoner, Protektorweste für Rücken Brust und Arme, Fullface Helm, Handschuhe. Neck brace ist sehr empfehlenswert aber anfangs noch kein muss.


----------



## Redhead74 (13. Dezember 2013)

LuneAttick schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo ich einen DH Anfängekurs im Landkreis Würzburg / Main Spessart finden kann ?




ich bin aus Frammersbach und Trainer bei den downhill Kid's,erwachsenen schreib mir mal eine PN wenn du Interesse an einem Fahrtechniktraining bzw. mal im Training schnuppern möchtest. 
cheers


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Dezember 2013)

Frammersbach gibts ne feine kleine Strecke und dazu gibs auch noch ein Rennen um das Gelernte gleich mal auszuprobieren


----------



## Redhead74 (13. Dezember 2013)

So einfach ist das nicht, um die Strecke befahren zu dürfen musst du im Verein sein bzgl. Versicherung usw. Alles andere gibt Probleme und wird auch nicht erlaubt .... Es ist mehr in der Mache bayrische Meisterschaft kommendes Jahr usw.... Deswegen ;-)


----------



## psychorad!cal (13. Dezember 2013)

Meine Fresse so viele Experten hier versammelt 


Geh einfach raus biken und hab spass daran,der rest kommt von ganz alleine.
Mit der Zeit findest du auch raus was für Bikes für dich in frage kommen,und in welche richtung es gehen soll,ein Kurs schadet auch nichts und du lernst noch Leute kennen mit der gleichen Leidenschaft.

Als viel Spass beim Biken


----------



## LuneAttick (17. Dezember 2013)

Naja.

Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal noch ein XC HT gekauft (Ghost SE 5000 von 2013) und werde auf die Idee mit dem DHen vielleicht irgendwann mal zurückkommen 

trotzdem danke an alle antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (17. Dezember 2013)

kann ich jetzt zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber viel spass damit...


----------



## InoX (23. Dezember 2013)

Ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste. Erstmal fit werden.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (23. Dezember 2013)

Grundsätzlich muss man doch sagen, Übung macht den meister.
Und beim Fahrradfahren macht es einfach das Dauerhafte wiederholen.... je öfter man fährt, desto besser hält man balance. Das ist beim "Downhill" bzw. Mountainbiken dann nicht anders.
Je öfter man fährt, desto sicherer wird man auch bei schwierigeren Passagen.
Und dass ein Hardtail mehr Fahrerisches Können erfordert als ein Fully, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Hier im Forum ist ja auch ein Thread dazu "werde mit meinem HT durchgeschüttelt" oder so ähnlich. Genau das ist halt der Punkt, dass man mit kaum vorhandener Federung, nicht einfach alles wegbügelt.

Üben üben üben und "Downhill" oder wie auch immer man das dann nennen möchte, kommt von selbst.


----------



## garfunkel187 (4. März 2014)

Hi! Also falls das Thema noch aktuell ist: Am Kreuzberg (nicht Berlin sondern der Heilige Berg der Unterfranken) ca 80 km von Würzburg entfernt, gibts einen wunderbaren Flow Trail! Perfekt zum üben und lernen! Einige Anlieger und Sprünge, alles "kritische" ist angeschildert und umfahrbar. Hier kann sich wirklich jeder austoben! Außerdem gibts hier auch des öfteren mal Fahrtechnik kurse. Z.b. von Josua Hein und Andi Rohe.

1. https://www.facebook.com/kreuzbergflow

2. http://www.rhoentrail.de/shop/page/24?shop_param=


----------

